# Spegnere il pc dal pulsante di avvio (power button)

## nilo888

Salve a tutti,

 volevo sapere se e' possibile spegnere il pc premendo semplicemente il pulsante di spegnimento se il pc e' un vecchio pentium 3 che credo supporti solo APM.

Premetto che ho altri pc con cui riesco a usare questo tipo di spegnimento con ACPI.

Ma con questo pc non so come fargli capire che premo il pulsante di spegnimento.

Grazie della vostra attenzione.

----------

## riverdragon

Anche io ho un pentium3, attivando CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON nel kernel e avendo acpid installato si spegne senza problemi.

----------

